# We broke in another Gun today



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

We took a freind from work to try and see if we could get him his first coyote. On top of that he had never killed anything with his new AR-15 DPMS.( We also have it on film that will be posted later) All in all it was a good day but we missed a few and a few also winded us. We called in 7 with one kill, and i will admit i have had better days. We were just happy that we could get his first kill on video. Thanks for looking. Almost all coyotes were called in with fox pro prarie dog in distress,oh and thomas called in his first using a hand call hes been practicing, unfortunatly he missed it when it came to him


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats guys, I'll look forward to the video.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good job guys on the yote can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job, and I like your pelican case!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Good job, and I like your pelican case!


Thomas owns that pelican case, hes got a nice bushmaster to go with it. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well done.


I do thank you


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job fellas ! Way to get it done.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job and way to get a new person started.


----------



## bubbatom (Dec 14, 2011)

here is the link to my youtube channel with the video on it hope you enjoy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

great job guys. and one out of 7 is a lot better than none out of 7...lol gotta be positive...lol


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Hey Tom i couldnt see the coyote in the video , but then again i never did see it while i was sqeaking







thanks for posting


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great day despite the misses. At least y'all got one.

Congrats to you both!


----------



## bubbatom (Dec 14, 2011)

dave you gotta look to the right of the screen you can just see his face its at about 7:55


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice one, wish I was there.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice job guys! Love the hat the pelican case too!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

sounds like a fun day


----------

